# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  В рамках киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP состоялось выступление ведущих оверклокеров СНГ

## Labs

В ходе киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP Grand Final 2013, который состоялся 16 и 17 ноября на площадке Stadium Live в Москве, на отдельной сцене прошло выступление ведущих команд оверклокеров СНГ. В ходе состязаний, также растянувшихся на два дня, команды должны были продемонстрировать умение за ограниченное время «выжать» из предоставленной компьютерной системы максимум. В ход шло как программное обеспечение и знание тонких настроек компьютера, так и паяльник, а также постоянный спутник всех оверклокеров – жидкий азот, более ста литров которого было израсходовано в процессе охлаждения разогнанных процессоров и видеокарт. 

В ходе первого дня состязались команды России и Беларуси, второй день был посвящен борьбе гостей из таких стран СНГ, как Украина и Казахстан. 

Пришло время огласить результаты соревнований. Первое место и 1000 USD призовых денег получила российская команда: Владимир «Smoke» Георгиев и Владимир «12» Малышев, второе место и 600 USD досталось Олегу «Cyclone» Голубовичу и Андрею «T0lsty» Важинскому, на третьем месте с призом в 400 USD расположились белорусы Алексей «Gumanoid» Трухов и Дмитрий «Daimons» Спраговский. Команда Казахстана (Евгений «John_White» Вологодский и Владимир «SWED» Шевляков) в этом году не попала в список призеров.

Также каждый из участников уехал с состязаний с отличным призом, который представлял собой полностью укомплектованный сверхмощный компьютер, предназначенный для разгона: 

• Материнская плата ASRock Z87 OC Formula 
• Процессор Intel Core i7 4770K 
• Видеокарта Palit GeForce GTX 760 Jetstream 2048 MB 
• Модули оперативной памяти Corsair CMY8GX3M2B2800C12R
• Блок питания Aerocool 1050W GT-1050S
• Жесткий диск WD1000CHTZ.

Глобальными партнерами TECHLABS CUP выступают компании Intel и ASRock, генеральным партнером является компания WD, а поддержку оверклокинга осуществляют официальные партнеры AOC, Aerocool, Palit, Corsair и Ulmart.

----------

